# Refrigerating tomato sauce in the pot you cooked it in?



## worktogthr

For Easter I am making Sunday gravy (meat sauce).  I have off today and it's a rainy day so I figured I'd make it ahead of time.  My question is, can I safely store the cooled sauce with all the meat in it, in the fridge in the stainless steel pot I am currently cooking it in?  I am going to be using that same pot to reheat it on Sunday so if I can save some containers and dishes to clean I would be happy.  If not no big deal, but I was just wondering if t could possibly affect the flavor of the sauce, especially since tomatoes are very acidic.  Thanks so much!

-Chris


----------



## tropics

worktogthr said:


> For Easter I am making Sunday gravy (meat sauce). I have off today and it's a rainy day so I figured I'd make it ahead of time. My question is, can I safely store the cooled sauce with all the meat in it, in the fridge in the stainless steel pot I am currently cooking it in? I am going to be using that same pot to reheat it on Sunday so if I can save some containers and dishes to clean I would be happy. If not no big deal, but I was just wondering if t could possibly affect the flavor of the sauce, especially since tomatoes are very acidic. Thanks so much!
> 
> -Chris


Chris I do that all the time,let the pot get down to almost room temp,then into the fridge IMHO the gravy benefits from being made early.Manga 

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

I agree & since it's stainless steel the sauce or pan won't be affected by the acidity of the tomato's. 

Al


----------



## worktogthr

tropics said:


> Chris I do that all the time,let the pot get down to almost room temp,then into the fridge IMHO the gravy benefits from being made early.Manga
> Richie






SmokinAl said:


> I agree & since it's stainless steel the sauce or pan won't be affected by the acidity of the tomato's.
> 
> Al



Thanks so much guys!  Just needed some reassurance because this sauce has about 10 pounds of meat in it and I'd hate to ruin it.


----------



## tropics

Chris sorry to say this but you are under estimating your own abilities.You are a good cook using all proper temps. Have a happy Easter

Richie

Post some of the gravy or PM me I love that stuff


----------



## chef jimmyj

Only possible issue is that is a huge Thermal Mass and will take a long time to cool. Leaving in the pot is no issue but cool the pot in Ice Water and stir the sauce periodically to distribut the heat and keep covered. Replace the ice as needed....JJ


----------



## worktogthr

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Only possible issue is that is a huge Thermal Mass and will take a long time to cool. Leaving in the pot is no issue but cool the pot in Ice Water and stir the sauce periodically to distribut the heat and keep covered. Replace the ice as needed....JJ



Thanks Chef!  I was worried about that myself so I actually put it out on my deck covered, which was about 20 degrees cooler than my kitchen so it cooled down pretty quick.


----------



## worktogthr

tropics said:


> Chris sorry to say this but you are under estimating your own abilities.You are a good cook using all proper temps. Have a happy Easter
> Richie
> Post some of the gravy or PM me I love that stuff



Thanks a lot Richie!  I will do a thread about it.  I took pics along the way!  Happy Easter to you too!


----------

